# how do you smoke a beef tongue?



## tc fish bum

I heard both boil then smoke and smoke then boil. can you smoke then pouch? do I have to braise? has any one done it like the 3-2-1 rib standard just longer. I was hoping to make tacos de lengua with it.


----------



## welshrarebit

I did one a while back and straight smoked it for about 8 1/2 hours at 230 degrees. The flavor was good but I didn't like the texture.

I'm gonna be following this thread so I can learn how the best way is to do this!


----------



## tc fish bum

in mexico they boil it till tender, skin it then slice pretty thin- for tacos. I have had it pickled as a kid and it was tough as leather and I didn't like it. ive been wanting to smoke one and still have it as tender as the taco shops make it but have more flav. when you slice it thin texture isn't really an issue. but how to get the best of both worlds??


----------



## chef jimmyj

Lots of guys have smoked Tongue...See...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+tongue

Tongue like any heavily used tough muscle benefits best from long moist cooking methods. Whether this is Simmering on the stove, Braising, browning then simmering on the stove, Steaming or low and slow Smoking with time in Foil, all will get the job done equally well. Best bet is to boil the tongue to remove the outer membrane and then smoke it, 4 hours or so at 225° followed by foiling with some flavorful liquid, plain Beer or Broth or add some Ground Chiles, Garlic, Onion, Cumin, etc and let it foil braise in the Oven, 300° until it falls apart....JJ 

If you have a good sharp knife and some skill with it...


----------



## squirrel

I wouldn't boil it, I would braise it in beef stock and aromatics on the smoker. Tongue can dry out pretty quickly. I braise a lot of meats on the smoker. The liquid really picks up the smoke. Leaving the skin on while braising doesn't keep it from getting a smoke flavor. It's just easier to pull off after it has cooked. I love beef tongue. One of my most favorite cuts.













IMG_8510.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Dec 5, 2014


----------



## themule69

I boil then skin fallowed by smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jewell

Thanks for the video!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yummo , tongue . There's  one at our local Mkt. I'm gonna watch till it gets reduced and grab that dude... I,to, love tongue .

I'l try Squirrel's method and save the 'Boiling' (yuk) for Pasta...

Have fun and try one , they're like a Brisky (in some ways)...


----------



## bdskelly

themule69 said:


> I boil then skin fallowed by smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> 
> 
> David



Bingo David. Then slice and serve on rye bread with swiss and hot mustard... MAYBE a beer or 3.  b


----------



## atomicsmoke

Squirrel said:


> braise it in beef stock and aromatics on the smoker.



And we have a winner. I got two tongues on an order coming in tomorrow. That's what I will do. I triedtried before boiled then cold smoked, boiled then hot smoked. Both OK but not what I expected.


----------



## themule69

BDSkelly said:


> themule69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boil then skin fallowed by smoke.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo David. Then slice and serve on rye bread with swiss and hot mustard... MAYBE a beer or 3. b
Click to expand...








  We maybe brothers Brian. That is almost word for word what I was thinking.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003

In the heads and tails section I know that Clarissa and Mick both have some good tongue threads.


----------



## squirrel

Yay!!! I will make you this promise... If you braise the tongue in stock and aromatics on the smoker and it is not to your liking, I will send you the price of the tongue in a gift card. My guarantee. Promise.


----------



## pc farmer

Squirrel said:


> Yay!!! I will make you this promise... If you braise the tongue in stock and aromatics on the smoker and it is not to your liking, I will send you the price of the tongue in a gift card. My guarantee. Promise.



Wow.  Cant beat that.


----------



## squirrel

atomicsmoke said:


> And we have a winner. I got two tongues on an order coming in tomorrow. That's what I will do. I triedtried before boiled then cold smoked, boiled then hot smoked. Both OK but not what I expected.


I guess I should have quoted you on this. See my response above.


----------



## themule69

dirtsailor2003 said:


> In the heads and tails section I know that Clarissa and Mick both have some good tongue threads.


Case I hope we are still talking smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

MY BAD!

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## atomicsmoke

I will braise in water, with aromatics. Want to taste beef tongue and only beef tongue. There is enough beef-iness in tongue....when I boil them (for skinning) I reduce the liquid and save it for gravy.


----------



## bdskelly

themule69 said:


> We maybe brothers Brian. That is almost word for word what I was thinking.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Maybe twins?













vetteshow.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Dec 5, 2014


----------



## bdskelly

Squirrel said:


> Yay!!! I will make you this promise... If you braise the tongue in stock and aromatics on the smoker and it is not to your liking, I will send you the price of the tongue in a gift card. My guarantee. Promise.


I bow to the lady pro.


----------



## themule69

BDSkelly said:


> Maybe twins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vetteshow.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bdskelly
> __ Dec 5, 2014















vette 1.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette  may 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013






















Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## squirrel

atomicsmoke said:


> I will braise in water, with aromatics. Want to taste beef tongue and only beef tongue. There is enough beef-iness in tongue....when I boil them (for skinning) I reduce the liquid and save it for gravy.


Nooooooo! I beg of you do not braise in water. The tongue does not have a lot of fat. If you braise in water you will suck out all that amazing flavor!! Even if you have to use store bought beef stock, use that over water. PLEASE! LOL! I tend to get a bit emotional. Hahaha.


----------



## welshrarebit

Squirrel said:


> Nooooooo! I beg of you do not braise in water. The tongue does not have a lot of fat. If you braise in water you will suck out all that amazing flavor!! Even if you have to use store bought beef stock, use that over water. PLEASE! LOL! I tend to get a bit emotional. Hahaha.



I'm gonna be offing one of my cows soon...

So, mirepoix, bouquet garni, remoulage... Should the tongue be completely cover in liquid? Then in the smoker? I'm so gonna try this!!!


----------



## tc fish bum

I agree, im gonna skin it and then smoke/pouch kinda like I do ribs. it just feels wrong to braise something and then smoke it or vice versa. I will take pics rabbit and let you know mon or tue how it went.


----------



## tc fish bum

so I smoked the tongue sunday, and it was easy. filet off skin with a knife rubbed with mole inspired rub and smoked w/ maple for about 3 hours. as I live in northern Michigan that was about all I wanted of the great outdoors so I just pouched them up with a little beer and stuck them in a dry crockpot. wow, fall apart tender, good texture, and not dry at all. I had  them all cut up and ready for pics and by the time I found my phone(in the truck) and got back inside everyone had tore into them so there wasn't much left to take a picture of.......sorry!! smoking and pouching does work quite well if your brave enough to skin with a knife-can be a challenge-,but the rest is easy and the results wont last long.


----------



## moikel

I did a couple a while back. I brine them like they were bacon then smoke then poach then skin.


----------



## nvrnvrlnd

My brother -in law does them exactly reverse. Poach, skin, smoke. Otherwise, you're just peeling off the smoked portion. Just makes sense to me.


----------



## daveomak

Squirrel said:


> I wouldn't boil it, I would braise it in beef stock and aromatics on the smoker. Tongue can dry out pretty quickly. I braise a lot of meats on the smoker. The liquid really picks up the smoke. Leaving the skin on while braising doesn't keep it from getting a smoke flavor. It's just easier to pull off after it has cooked. I love beef tongue. One of my most favorite cuts.




Cheryl, morning....  I'm trying to figure out how to braise and smoke at the same time....   Should I totally cover the tongue in beef stock with aromatics/spices in the stock....    I figure that will be about a 6 hour braise at 180 ish smoker temp...   

Something seems screwey to me...   I have the tongue...  Saw it in the freezer a couple days ago...   Time to do something with it...


----------



## squirrel

DaveOmak said:


> Cheryl, morning.... I'm trying to figure out how to braise and smoke at the same time.... Should I totally cover the tongue in beef stock with aromatics/spices in the stock.... I figure that will be about a 6 hour braise at 180 ish smoker temp...
> 
> Something seems screwey to me... I have the tongue... Saw it in the freezer a couple days ago... Time to do something with it...


Hi there,

I am going to be doing one today starting about 2 p.m. and I can do a tutorial as I go, but to answer your question you want the braising liquid the be about 3/4 up the meat. I don't use the top of my dutch oven to cover, instead I cut out a piece of parchment paper to fit over the top of the pot, directly on to the meat. This helps keep the liquid from evaporating so quickly. Though you may need to add a bit more stock or wine during the cook. Keeping the smoker around 180-190 is ideal.

I'll get started on mine as soon as possible.


----------



## daveomak

Squirrel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am going to be doing one today starting about 2 p.m. and I can do a tutorial as I go, but to answer your question you want the braising liquid the be about 3/4 up the meat. I don't use the top of my dutch oven to cover, instead I cut out a piece of parchment paper to fit over the top of the pot, directly on to the meat. This helps keep the liquid from evaporating so quickly. Though you may need to add a bit more stock or wine during the cook. Keeping the smoker around 180-190 is ideal.
> 
> I'll get started on mine as soon as possible.




Thanks Cheryl....    I'm thinking this will be the NEW-GO-TO-METHOD for tongue...  maybe even beef cheeks...   I'm getting hungry thinking about all the offal stuff....   :~)


----------



## squirrel

I've got the Primo XL fired up and I'm working on the veggies. I'll post pics as soon as I have something other than the fire.


----------



## tc fish bum

i do have some beef cheeks I think I may try your way cheryl, that sounds reallllly good. thanks for the idea dave


----------



## tc fish bum

one last question, can you use the liquid for something? ie; gravy demiglase ect , or will it be to smoky?


----------



## moikel

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139814/beef-cheeks-the-french-bistro-version

This is my take on  beef cheeks if it helps.

I make this version every winter.

I think my way with beef tongue is based on the way I used to buy them.They were smoked skin on ,then you poached them so thats the way I went.

I save the poaching stock & use that to cook my beans in & as a base for my sauce.

I did pig tongues as well ,there will be an old thread somewhere.

Regards Mick


----------

